# Photo of the Day



## steeley (Dec 13, 2012)

Many people have a collections of images of one thing or another for me it is all things culinary and knifes and people using them
from the maker to the user and to the sharpening .
So i will post a nice photo related to this here and please feel free to add yours .

This photo from LAO'S I can just see him thinking , now chef said a little thinner ,




[/IMG]


----------



## Jmadams13 (Dec 13, 2012)

That's awesome. I'm very intrigued by the long handle


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 14, 2012)

Lol. to me it looks like a brick not food he is cutting, so "I just can't get it sharp." would be the quote I would got with. Great pic. Can't wait to see what else you come up with.


----------



## steeley (Dec 14, 2012)

Yea it does look like clay but he is very intent on that cut.:biggrin:


----------



## Noodle Soup (Dec 14, 2012)

Is that some kind of folding knife? Looks like a bolster behind the blade and a long grove/cutout on the bottom side it might fold into. I have a wood handled Spanish knife with no back spring or lock of about the same size I bought in Madrid a couple of years ago.


----------



## steeley (Dec 14, 2012)

Fixed blade remember this is LOA'S


----------



## steeley (Dec 14, 2012)

Nakuru slum area. This is where the old and useless suspension of cars gain new life as axes.



[/IMG]

Check out the anvils


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 14, 2012)

I saw that sharpening stone before you mentioned the anvils. that wheel is wierd looking. It's like it has not support or just hanging off the stool.


----------



## steeley (Dec 14, 2012)

I thought that was a blower for the fire . Hmmmmm


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 14, 2012)

that makes more sense. I can see the exit for the blower.


----------



## bieniek (Dec 14, 2012)

The first photo is very touching. 
Thanks for that.


----------



## steeley (Dec 15, 2012)

Belt driven grindstone .



[/IMG]


and the catalog page .



[/IMG]


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 15, 2012)

um wow those are cheap Ill take the 30 inch heavy.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Dec 15, 2012)

Every farm had an old one when I was a kid. I grew up sharpening my pocket knives, machetes and axes on ours. What surprises me too is how little they cost new.


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 15, 2012)

My grandpa had a smaller one in the shop that he mostly used to sharpen his axes.

Stefan


----------



## steeley (Dec 16, 2012)

Salt was in general use long before history, as we know it, began to be recorded. Some 2,700 years B.C.about 4,700 years agothere was published in China the Peng-Tzao-Kan-Mu, probably the earliest known treatise on pharmacology. A major portion of this writing was devoted to a discussion of more than 40 kinds of salt, including descriptions of two methods of extracting salt and putting it in usable form that are amazingly similar to processes used today. Chinese folklore recounts the discovery of salt. Salt production has been important in China for two millennia or more. And the Chinese, like many other governments over time, realizing that everyone needed to consume salt, made salt taxes a major revenue source. Nomads spreading westward were known to carry salt. Egyptian art from as long ago as 1450 B.C. records salt-making.





[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Dec 17, 2012)

Madeira fish market.




[/IMG]


----------



## Noodle Soup (Dec 17, 2012)

Every time I think I've seen most of the butcher knives used by the pros around the world, I find new one. I never saw this one in Spain so it must be something local to Madeira


----------



## steeley (Dec 18, 2012)

USS. Oregon cooks 1898.



[/IMG]

sorry for the large pix but only way to really see it.


----------



## steeley (Dec 19, 2012)

Coffee house 1852 .



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Dec 20, 2012)

This picture has a lot going on.
Blacksmith / auto repair / hamburgers \red hots and beer.



[/IMG]

I could hang out all day!


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 21, 2012)

hmm nothing like a drunk black smith working on your car.:knight:


----------



## steeley (Dec 21, 2012)

The Blacksmith's Daughter in a small Tibetan town of Abba.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Dec 22, 2012)

Cheers .
I have tried the two snake wine and just wasn't right and the four snake wine was a little much for me 
But the three snake wine was just right .
And free snakes .



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Dec 23, 2012)

Brazilian steakhouse. Churrasco is the cooking style, which translates roughly from the Portuguese for 'barbecue'.



[/IMG]


----------



## Duckfat (Dec 23, 2012)

Very interesting that the USS Oregon photo was taken by Detroit Photography. I have to wonder if this was taken shortly after the battle of Santiago. The Knives stuck in the deck form a "V".
Very cool image.

Dave


----------



## Noodle Soup (Dec 24, 2012)

steeley said:


> The Blacksmith's Daughter in a small Tibetan town of Abba.
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Think they are going to make knives out of those rebar? I watched a how to do it video once of a guy making knives from rebar that stated some have enough carbon for cutlery and some don't. His advise was to try one and if it didn't harden, try another.


----------



## steeley (Dec 25, 2012)

Spain


----------



## steeley (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice Anvil !



[/IMG]

Merry Christmas


----------



## Noodle Soup (Dec 25, 2012)

Not the kind of work I would do barefoot though!


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 26, 2012)

Now that put a smile on my face. :cool2:


----------



## bieniek (Dec 26, 2012)

Campari would definitely put a smile on my face


----------



## steeley (Dec 26, 2012)

Cooking on the USS. Monitor




[/IMG]


----------



## Crothcipt (Dec 26, 2012)

Nope didn't put a smile on my face, so I went back to yesterdays. 

Keep posting tho., I am enjoying these. :thumbsup:


----------



## chinacats (Dec 26, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> Keep posting tho., I am enjoying these. :thumbsup:



lus1:


----------



## steeley (Dec 27, 2012)

Kitchen Vietnam.



[/IMG]


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thats a sweet kitchen, yeah it might be a little dirty but its sweet.


----------



## steeley (Dec 28, 2012)

1830 print India 



[/IMG]


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 28, 2012)

You have to love that knife rack in the Vietnam photo.

k.


----------



## steeley (Dec 28, 2012)

You would think more people would comment on 13 cleavers in the rack 
we are so jaded .


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Dec 29, 2012)

i had some of that snake wine, lord knows how many were in it, the jar was packed, well over 4. Drank it while I was doing a ghetto river trip in Guilan, China. Was some interesting stuff


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 29, 2012)

Noodle Soup said:


> Not the kind of work I would do barefoot though!



she is making shoes though


----------



## steeley (Dec 29, 2012)

Hong Kong



[/IMG]


----------



## Noodle Soup (Dec 30, 2012)

Seems like a strange way to clean fish but I don't know what kind of nasty spine those had I guess. A little off topic but has anyone been to the public markets in Ho Chi Minh City and Hanoi? I'm heading that way in a couple of months and will be looking for the Viet versions of Asian cleavers.


----------



## mc2442 (Dec 30, 2012)

There were some wicked cleavers in the Vietnam kitchen pick. Wonder what they are using them for.


----------



## mc2442 (Dec 30, 2012)

I just went backward looking at the photos. Very interesting variety, thank you for sharing.


----------



## steeley (Dec 30, 2012)

Ri-ri-yong was launched in 1979 by the father of current owner and master knifemaker Wang Chong-de. Wang studied blacksmithing under his father, who in turn had learned the craft from his father, before taking over the shop 15 years ago.

The Wang family has been at the center of the blacksmithing industry in Xinzhuang for a century, but Wang is the only descendant who still operates a business selling products made with his own hands.



[/IMG]




[/IMG]

He calls that a fish knife.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 30, 2012)

I must have it!!! Now that's a knife!!!


----------



## Noodle Soup (Dec 30, 2012)

Time to put another tac on the map of places must see! Looks like an interesting shop.


----------



## SpikeC (Dec 30, 2012)

I love the expression on his face, he looks like he really has pride in his work!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 31, 2012)

Noodle Soup said:


> Seems like a strange way to clean fish but I don't know what kind of nasty spine those had I guess.



If you look closely, you can see the head end and the tail ends. He's literally chopping them in half....


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 31, 2012)

steeley said:


> Ri-ri-yong was launched in 1979 by the father of current owner and master knifemaker Wang Chong-de. Wang studied blacksmithing under his father, who in turn had learned the craft from his father, before taking over the shop 15 years ago.
> 
> The Wang family has been at the center of the blacksmithing industry in Xinzhuang for a century, but Wang is the only descendant who still operates a business selling products made with his own hands.
> 
> ...



Id rock that knife like its nobodys business.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Dec 31, 2012)

NO ChoP! said:


> If you look closely, you can see the head end and the tail ends. He's literally chopping them in half....



Still seems like a strange way to clean fish. But then I don't know what the next step in their prep is going to be.


----------



## steeley (Dec 31, 2012)

Congratulations you made it for one more year! May this be the best year ever for you .




[/IMG]


Hurry up guys the girls are here ! 



[/IMG]

or your new knives are here .

HAPPY NEW YEAR :happy222:


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 1, 2013)

lol that reminds me of seven brides for seven brothers. the original. Happy New year right back at you.


----------



## steeley (Jan 1, 2013)

Vietnam . 



[/IMG]

I saw these board at my local supply a nice board was only $14-$16


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice board!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 1, 2013)

steeley said:


> Congratulations you made it for one more year! May this be the best year ever for you .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like David Letterman sitting off to the right in this picture...!


----------



## The Edge (Jan 1, 2013)

Haha, Sanjuro is one of my favorite films, thanks for the clip!!!


----------



## steeley (Jan 2, 2013)

Morocco 



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jan 3, 2013)

Yangon fish market




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jan 4, 2013)

Knife Powder for all your knife needs . 1900 tin



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jan 5, 2013)

Petworth House west Sussex kitchen Bain Marie 1870.



[/IMG]




[/IMG]

The kitchen is for this house.



[/IMG]

and of course the chef 



[/IMG]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 6, 2013)

The chef sure didn't miss many meals. 
That bain marie is too cool.


----------



## Duckfat (Jan 6, 2013)

That's a serious collection of copper.


----------



## steeley (Jan 6, 2013)

1900 Duluth sausage maker.



[/IMG]


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jan 7, 2013)

Here are a couple more. The first was taken in Chiang Mai Thailand the other was of the "knife guy" in a meat market in Bangkok. The sharpening stone photo doesn't really show how deeply dished it is. Looked like you could use it for a soup bowl. The meat cutter using pushed his knife straight up and down vertically but he wouldn't let me photograph him doing it. View attachment 12543
View attachment 12544
View attachment 12545


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jan 7, 2013)

OK, still learning here. I meant for those photos to print full size on the post rather than as small attachments.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 7, 2013)

some times they don't upload. use the preview post button before you post. It will show whether or not it was up loaded, as is they didn't upload.


----------



## steeley (Jan 7, 2013)

Taipei 



[/IMG]


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jan 7, 2013)

View attachment 12552

Bangkok meat market knife dealer


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry, still don't have it down.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 7, 2013)

Noodle Soup said:


> Sorry, still don't have it down.




Hi NS,
Take a look at this tutorial....

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...nager-Tutorial?p=145459&viewfull=1#post145459


----------



## steeley (Jan 8, 2013)

Sometimes metal work is art.
Paul Feher 1930 Art Deco screen 'muse with violin '
Materials and Techniques: wrought iron and brass with silver and gold plating 
and the iron works are still there http://www.roseironworks.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=85&Itemid=60




[/IMG]

and there is a nice clip of there Vulcan forging .
[video=youtube_share;IcWeefZ5Ou0]http://youtu.be/IcWeefZ5Ou0[/video]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 8, 2013)

That video rules!!!!
I could probably watch that on a continuous loop all day long.
Thanks Steeley!


----------



## steeley (Jan 8, 2013)

:happymug:your welcome


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 9, 2013)

wow those are cool. I can also watch this all day. I sat here just laughing the whole time.

love what they make too. 

http://www.roseironworks.com/index....e=product/product&path=54_38_46&product_id=60


----------



## steeley (Jan 9, 2013)

This is something you don't see every day. Ibex horn



[/IMG]

Its a knock out !



[/IMG]


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 9, 2013)

sweet looking, but what would you use that for? Looks like the horn would hurt you more than the blade would hurt anyone else.


----------



## steeley (Jan 9, 2013)

Well you could hang out with people like this with your new goat horn knife; you would be so cool:laughat:




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jan 10, 2013)

State Hospital 1937 
there are four knives in this picture .



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jan 11, 2013)

Razor Grinding and dog.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jan 13, 2013)

White house kitchen 1900-1910.



[/IMG]

speaking of the white house have you seen the Warther knife for white house food service 



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jan 13, 2013)

Egypt tomb razor 




[/IMG]

Baki's Razor-Knife

Period:
New Kingdom
Dynasty:
Dynasty 18, early
Reign:
reign of Thutmose Iearly sole Thutmose III
Date:
ca. 15041447 B.C.
Geography:
Egypt, Upper Egypt; Thebes, el-Asasif, Tomb of Neferkhawet (MMA 729), east chamber, Burial of Baki (III), in coffin, bundle by feet, MMA 1935-1936
Medium:
Bronze or copper alloy
Dimensions:
L. 19.5 cm (7 11/16 in); w. 1.8 cm (11/16 in); greatest th. 0.2 cm (1/8 in

Excavated by the Egyptian Expedition of the Metropolitan Museum of Art, 19341935. Acquired by the Museum in the division of finds, 1935


----------



## Customfan (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow steeley! Where do you come up with these? Love your posts!

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## steeley (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Customfan.

Han Dynasty 206 BC. - 220 AD. Ginger Grater



[/IMG]

Ginger was already known in China in the first millennium BC if not earlier, where it had been cultivated in the southern and central provinces. It has a long and illustrious history in China and was used during the Han period.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 15, 2013)

Love it Steeley! Keep 'em coming. It's so cool to have a picture every day.
I've actually got some history requests, but I'll PM them to you later!


----------



## steeley (Jan 15, 2013)

Not so much a photo as a Ad for cream-suet butter 1874
suet is beef tallow.



[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Makes good steam pudding and meat pies


----------



## steeley (Jan 15, 2013)

do have to add:



[/IMG]


----------



## bieniek (Jan 16, 2013)

Mmm delicious classic.


----------



## steeley (Jan 16, 2013)

I thought i would put this here, 1905 Shaving made easy .
most of the razor people probably have seen this but for those who have not.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

it is a small download from here :http://archive.org/details/shavingmadeeasyw0020th


----------



## steeley (Jan 16, 2013)

all right all right you get a photo.

American cash butcher .



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jan 17, 2013)

Knife Blank Portland works Sheffield.



[/IMG]


and a nice video of stainless steel legacy at the portland works. sorry could not embedded.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-20929986


----------



## steeley (Jan 18, 2013)

American Chocolate turn of the century .
Broma is a thinner cocoa for aliments .



[/IMG]

Production 
That is mounds of chocolate.



[/IMG]

A Brooklyn co.



[/IMG]
make a t-shirt for the pastry bunch.


----------



## steeley (Jan 19, 2013)

A smoke break before work.
is that a Shapton box i spy.



[/IMG]

time to work.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jan 19, 2013)

So I need some FEED BACK .
The Historical section for the most part has been a place to for me to share things I find interesting and share with the forum.
But I really would like to know .

1* Is this the content you want to see on the Kitchen Knife Forum.

2* What direction or content you wish to see.

3*Is the photo of the day,which was started for the ease of the holiday season and i was thinking of ending in Feb
a good thing or something else in it's place .


I do get some very nice comments and I thank the forum member's for that 
This is more asking for the direction and comments of where you would like the section to take good , bad or indifferent.

you can always send me a PM. TOO .


Thank you 

Steeley


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 20, 2013)

Do what you do, Haven't heard a complaint yet and I enjoy throwing a little bit of my own research in . Hope you don't mind.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 20, 2013)

I have nothing at all to contribute, but look forward to the new post each day.

Cheers!


----------



## Customfan (Jan 20, 2013)

Spot on steeley! Im one of your biggest fans, some of the most interesting content here...

My favorites?

I specially like what you do when you link equipment, arquitecture, old kitchens or appliances to historic events... Like the photos that were posted of the Hindemburg.... Those were very interesting... 

Or when an item that isn't used anymore and we have to guess what it is...

I like knifes that are really, really old... Maybe an interesting segment would be to find daggers, knives, katanas, etc. and post their history and how they were found... Kind of like what happened in the movie The Red Violin but the kitchen version of it? Its probably easier said than done. :idea2:

Some of these objects have had a very interesting passing on, they have belonged to historical figures or passed on among family members for generations, all of that is interesting to me.

Im interested as well in the Development of steel thruoght the ages, development of Japanese steel and its use in swords is a good topic, as is the development of Damascus and its reinstatement is a topic I would love to learn more about. 

Are there documents that show their processes or are they only passed among artisans from generation to generation? How about the certification of knives in Japan? How does that work? Who does it? How did this evolve since the times of the Samurai?

I think all of these are interesting topics (unfortunately cameras are only involved in the most recent part of history).

Just ideas! :knife:

Whatever you decide to do.. Thank you for taking the time to put this together! :happymug:


----------



## daveb (Jan 20, 2013)

I like the pretty ladies, but the knife stuff is cool as well...


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 20, 2013)

It's fun...keep at it!


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 20, 2013)

1) yes definately
2)the direction its in is awesome
3) please dont stop


----------



## steeley (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you all for your nice comments.
Sometimes I don't hear anything at all then i start to wonder if it is worth it .
I love the forum and the members here this is my way of contributing .
my hope with different items that it will bring new people in searching for something and stick around see all the wonderful
purveyor's here on the site . 

And please anyone can contribute here .

keep up the suggestions 

again thank you very much for the comments 

Steeley


----------



## steeley (Jan 20, 2013)

OK . What knife would you use to break down a water buffalo .



[/IMG]

speaking of buffalo a skinner knife by Nicholas bros selling for around $500.00 at that thing were they do that.



[/IMG]

Its cool 



[/IMG]

and those not familiar with Nichols Bros.



[/IMG]

and you been so nice .



[/IMG]

I don't think her talents include cooking.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 20, 2013)

Love the stars in that handle.

Cool stuff, Steeley.


----------



## steeley (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks Johnny ,the stars on the old Foster and Nicholas Bros are very collective .


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm a HUGE fan of the star pins used in butcher knife handles and have only seen a few in person ever and only one cleaver on ebay but never - EVER - have I seen a lamb splitter with star pins. Thanks for posting this Steeley! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Customfan (Jan 21, 2013)

I concur! 

I wonder what it would take to make one of those star pins handles? :angryspin:

Hint, hint!


----------



## steeley (Jan 21, 2013)

I was trying to find the '' Gold Star Rivets '' in a catalog but no such luck yet.
but from the 1905 John Chatillon & sons catalog i found the knife .



[/IMG]

Now take a look in the same catalog a '' a Fish Spiltter Knife ''



[/IMG]

could be confused but not in these case .

close up Brass stars .



[/IMG]

since it was a Trade Mark I am trying to find it .


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 21, 2013)

So strange. Look what just walked into my kitchen last week. Same maker? The sheath says "Guam" on it. Owner was in the navy during WWII.


----------



## steeley (Jan 21, 2013)

That is interesting .but no not the same maker
the butt of the knife and few other things like a 5 point star and a 6 point star .
but it would make a good lamb spiltter .


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jan 22, 2013)

A few years ago I was in the large cutlery shop located in the huge public market in Guadalajara Mexico. They had that last pattern in several different sizes. I had the impression it was some kind of regional butcher knife down there but I was told I didn't know what I was talking about on another cutlery website. By an "expert" that had never been to Guadalajara.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 22, 2013)

Steeley, your posts rule! Keep up the good work. I can't really add any direction for you to go in, as I really look forward to whatever it is each day that you put up for us. I love it all! 

Well wait a minute.....
.....I vote for more of the "Historical Hotties" -like at least one a day. Maybe it should be a new sub-forum or a sticky. They don't even have to be historical as long as they're hot!


----------



## Mike L. (Jan 22, 2013)

knerd is a hornball, just like his old pop. 
I am really enjoying (and learning from) this thread. Keep it going. :wink:


----------



## steeley (Jan 22, 2013)

Noodle Soup said:


> A few years ago I was in the large cutlery shop located in the huge public market in Guadalajara Mexico. They had that last pattern in several different sizes. I had the impression it was some kind of regional butcher knife down there but I was told I didn't know what I was talking about on another cutlery website. By an "expert" that had never been to Guadalajara.



One thing is that you can find knives everywhere they show up in the strangest places .
and some big knife company's did do big business down in Latin America .
But i am no expert .


----------



## steeley (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you for the comments I will try to do my best.

Now speaking of knives that people pick .
Philippines 1913 not the same time frame but interesting .



[/IMG]

A Histroical Hotties for knyfeknerd. we have to keep it clean so that way kids can look at the site too.




[/IMG]


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jan 23, 2013)

I meant that Guam knife rather than the first lamb splitters. The Mexican knives were are all stamped with a local brand and "Guadalajara" on the blade. Same maker also made knives of the general lamb splitter shape but a little lighter in in weight. One of those I brought home with me and drag out for barbecues once in a while.


----------



## steeley (Jan 23, 2013)

There is a lot to see in this picture at miller's meat market the butcher block for one and the bullhorns with the union shield



[/IMG]
some times a large picture is required .


----------



## steeley (Jan 24, 2013)

Working kit.
yea there will be blood so pull up your underroos.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jan 25, 2013)

Really nice menu from 1894 Thanksgiving .



[/IMG]

and something also nice.



[/IMG]


----------



## Squilliam (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks steeley, I'm really enjoying these.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 26, 2013)

Steeley, the "Hotties" rock!
Keep 'em coming dude. 
Oh and I do like knives and cookery related stuff too!
I wonder if we have enough to do a KKF Historical Hotties wall calendar?


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 26, 2013)

steeley said:


> Really nice menu from 1894 Thanksgiving .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## steeley (Jan 26, 2013)

Marc4pt0 yea i saw that bit about American cheese.

I think these is good time to find out what they meant by American cheese .
Cheddar cheese was being made and exported to England as early as 1790
and long before the anatto coloring was added to make it yellow so a white cheddar if you will.

now the cheese we know now as American cheese was invented in 1911 and sold to John Kraft in 1920
it can not be sold as cheese but Processed cheese .
and Velveeta was invented in 1918 .

this is a cheese company making the cheese one eat at a restaurant like that .
1890



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jan 26, 2013)

Advertising knife 1890



[/IMG]


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 27, 2013)

British colonists made cheddar soon upon their arrival in America. By 1790, American cheddars were being exported back to England. The British referred to American cheddar as "American cheese", or "Yankee cheese", and post-Revolution Americans promoted this usage to distinguish their product from European cheese.[5] For example, an 1878 newspaper article in The New York Times lists the total export of American cheese at 355 million pounds per year, with an expected growth to 1,420 million pounds
wikipedia. lol


----------



## steeley (Jan 27, 2013)

The Nutmeg has a long and wild history .
Nutmeg is native to the Banda islands of Indonesia. When the Portuguese rounded the Cape of Good Hope in Africa in the late 1400s, they took control of the spice trade because they could transport nutmeg far more cheaply in the hold of a ship than it could be transported by caravan. Soon the Dutch became the predominant traders of this precious spice. At the time, the only source of nutmeg was on Run Island. Because the British also wanted in on the lucrative trade there were many struggles between the British and the Dutch over control of the Island.

During the Napoleonic wars, the English finally gained control of Run Island and proceeded to plant nutmeg trees in Grenada and Zanzibar. This ensured that the British would not lose complete control of the Nutmeg trade should they ever decide to give up the island again.

1690 Nutmeg grater NewAmsterdam, I think that screw is a little newer.



[/IMG]

Nutmeg was very sought after but only the well off could afford it. a LB. of nutmeg was worth seven fat oxen in the 1400

1882



[/IMG]

In the 1600s, "the Dutch and the British were kind of shadowing each other all over the globe," explains Cornell historian Eric Tagliacozzo. They were competing for territory and control of the spice trade. In 1667, after years of battling, they sat down to hash out a treaty.

"Both had something that the other wanted," explains Krondl. The British wanted to hold onto Manhattan, which they'd managed to gain control of a few years earlier. And the Dutch wanted the last nutmeg-producing island that the British controlled, as well as territory in South America that produced sugar.

"So they [the Dutch] traded Manhattan, which wasn't so important in those days, to get nutmeg and sugar."

And back then, the Dutch considered it a sweet deal.




[/IMG]

And if you never seen the fruit with mace on the nutmeg 



[/IMG]

The fruit is edible it is often dried and taste of candied ginger.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 28, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## steeley (Jan 28, 2013)

U.S.S. Iowa 1901 galley.



[/IMG]


flying use to be so much fun.



[/IMG]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 28, 2013)

ummmmmm flying...................


----------



## steeley (Jan 29, 2013)

Open air market Finland sort of a paella .



[/IMG]

Long Son island sorting rice.



[/IMG]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 29, 2013)

I've always wanted one of those giant paella pans. I wanna make a giant pterodactyl omelette in one!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 29, 2013)

Don't know what's in that paella dish, but it sure is colorful!


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 29, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> I've always wanted one of those giant paella pans. I wanna make a giant pterodactyl omelette in one!



"History of the World Part 1"


----------



## steeley (Jan 30, 2013)

1860 Knife and Sword Sharpener .



[/IMG]

2005 China and look it's the same guy in the back ground.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jan 31, 2013)

Kitchen on deluxe overland limited train.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Feb 1, 2013)

Hollow Handle knife 
looks like bronze ,copper sorry no date .



[/IMG]

Hump Bull knife handle . Egypt ivory or bone 664-332 B.C.



[/IMG]

NOW that is a old knife handle.


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 1, 2013)

steeley said:


> Hollow Handle knife
> looks like bronze ,copper sorry no date .
> 
> 
> ...



That bull handle is awesome!! I'm thinking Burl Bull


----------



## steeley (Feb 1, 2013)

That handle resides at the Metropolitan Museum of Art.
what kind of blade would go with a handle like that . Hmmmm


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 1, 2013)

steeley said:


> That handle resides at the Metropolitan Museum of Art.
> what kind of blade would go with a handle like that . Hmmmm



12" Schimitar


----------



## Mats (Feb 1, 2013)

It's not what you eat, it's where... Waikiki Beach - Honolulu, Hawaii at Sunset.


----------



## steeley (Feb 1, 2013)

Well I think it is what you eat not where .
but good company helps. I have had great meals at shacks on the bayou and tilted shacks in Mexico 
or in the middle of a farmers field .


----------



## Mats (Feb 1, 2013)

An apple a day! Nothing like eating healthy.


----------



## steeley (Feb 1, 2013)

Yea but do have any pictures with knives or of Historical nature .:cookingegg:
Not that I don't appreciate your Photography skills .


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 1, 2013)

Seriously, stop high jacking the thread.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 2, 2013)

El Pescador said:


> Seriously, stop high jacking the thread.


lus1:


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 2, 2013)

+1 to what the others said. Btw, that air hostess photo is way cool. 

k.


----------



## steeley (Feb 2, 2013)

I would be remissed if i did not update this:
Knife with Iron Blade and Hollow Handle)

Date:
1st millennium B.C.
Culture:
China
Medium:
Bronze and iron



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Feb 2, 2013)

18 th century India ,rubies and turquoise,gold



[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 2, 2013)

Steely you truly are the Googlefu san. This has to be one of the most interesting threads ever. Dig the train galley photo. Talk about working in tight quarters.


----------



## steeley (Feb 2, 2013)

Three Restaurants ,Three artist, Three country's 

first up, uekiya restaurant at Mokuboji Edo period 




[/IMG]

table for ladies 1930 Edward hopper New York



[/IMG]

In this painting, Renoir portrays a waitress who worked at one of several Parisian restaurants established by a butcher named Duval. These "Établissements de Bouillon" were described in an 1881 Baedeker guidebook as offering a limited and affordable menu to patrons "waited on by women, soberly garbed, and not unlike sisters of charity." Renoir imparted to his comely model an unaffected grace, and, as he once explained in a different context, "I like painting best when it looks eternal without boasting about it: an everyday eternity, revealed on the street corner: a servant-girl pausing a moment as she scours a saucepan, and becoming a Juno on Olympus.




[/IMG]
Something a little different.


----------



## steeley (Feb 2, 2013)

A nod to Pierre and Son two great forum members .
knife with standing bear 7th century b.c. china bronze



[/IMG]
Besides the last post No knife .

I should mention this style of knife with a animal on top was quite common during the 7th century in China , sheep ,tiger, etc..


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 2, 2013)

you have no idea how close that nod is going to be. Thanks, Steeley


----------



## steeley (Feb 2, 2013)

You intrigue me sir.
:mustache2:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 3, 2013)

I think Pierre should make a replica of this knife and we can all chip in and buy it for Son! 
I'm in! I'll start saving my milk money.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 3, 2013)

steeley said:


> You intrigue me sir.
> :mustache2:


I spoke too much. Disregard anything you think you heard or saw. Move along. We know where you live. Just saying.


----------



## steeley (Feb 3, 2013)

:sofa:uttahere:
I have no idea what your talking about your honor I was reading to orphans at the time.


----------



## steeley (Feb 3, 2013)

COUPE-PAIN SUR SOCLE. or what to cut baguette with.



[/IMG]




[/IMG]

This one i like for the slicing motion.



[/IMG]

and a nice old one .



[/IMG]


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Feb 3, 2013)

w t h are those things? lol Baguette cutters huh? whats wrong with gust using the serrated?


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 3, 2013)

I so want that last one. Would make a good display in the Bistro


----------



## steeley (Feb 3, 2013)

You can find old ones around some people miss label them as paper cutters.


----------



## steeley (Feb 4, 2013)

If you really want that one it is 50.00 euro on the french site of the bay. which for $68 is not bad.
just search for Coupe Pain Ancien.

here is another



[/IMG]


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks Steeley. As a baker and vintage knife Knut, I just love this stuff


----------



## steeley (Feb 4, 2013)

This flaying knife (Tibetan: triguk; Sanskrit: kartrika) is styled in the Indian mannerwith a long, hooked steel blade for both butchering and flaying. A vajra, symbol par excellence of Tibetan Vajrayana Buddhism, forms the handle. The lower "thunderbolt" emblem metamorphoses into a wide-jawed sea monster (makara), from which issues the blade, finely damascened with gold and silver and displaying an interlacing floral design. Workshops in the region of Derge, Kham Province, in eastern Tibet, excelled in such fine metalworking techniques, providing the probable source for this knife.
15th century tibetgold and sliver and steel.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 5, 2013)

steeley said:


> And if you never seen the fruit with mace on the nutmeg



You can actually buy nutmeg with the mace shell whole. It won't have the fruit, but you will get the whole kernel. I know Dan Soloway of Soloway selections has it. He used to be purchasing manager at Per Se and now he runs a highly curated specialty spice shop. Here is one source. 

k.


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 5, 2013)

I remember my wife bringing home spice baskets from Dominica that had whole nutmeg with mace. Fresh ground Nutmeg is a very nice touch.


----------



## steeley (Feb 5, 2013)

Never had it with the mace on it .Do you just grate the whole thing or do you remove the mace and do it separate .


----------



## steeley (Feb 6, 2013)

Pocket canteen 1692 London
When your out and about in your carriage and need to drop in a tavern .



[/IMG]

1660



[/IMG]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 6, 2013)

That kinda looks like a scene from my house. 
Unrequited groping on my wife.
Drinking.
Messy. 
Swap out some of those chaps for my kids.
The best is the dog licking it's junk on the floor. 
Looks familiar to me.


----------



## steeley (Feb 6, 2013)

The guy groping dropped his knife bad form sir .
but his cleaver is hung up.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Feb 6, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> That kinda looks like a scene from my house.
> Unrequited groping on my wife.
> Drinking.
> Messy.
> ...



LOL @ knyfeknerd


----------



## steeley (Feb 6, 2013)

[/IMG]

1929



[/IMG]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 6, 2013)

Ummm vintage hotties!
I love it steeley!
Jersey City looks a tad like Amy Poehler.
Steeley, the pic of the day makes my day, every day.
Thanks for keeping up with this.
Especially the hotties!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steeley (Feb 6, 2013)

Anything for you Chris 
The one in middle got robbed.


----------



## Mats (Feb 7, 2013)

Sorry, I truly didn't mean to hijack the thread at all. In your first post you said "please feel free to add yours" - so that's what I did. I didn't think you'd mind. Sorry again.


----------



## steeley (Feb 7, 2013)

No worries Mats .
yes feel free to add any Knife ,Culinary related items 
There is a lot of forum members who talk about photography in the off topic section.
This small section of the forum is for old timey stuff
looking forward to your post and welcome aboard.


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 7, 2013)

steeley said:


> The one in middle got robbed.



+1


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 7, 2013)

+2


----------



## Drumjockey (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow Steeley the knife (or should I say, sword?) that guy has in the Madeira market is burly!


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 7, 2013)

steeley said:


> Never had it with the mace on it .Do you just grate the whole thing or do you remove the mace and do it separate .



You remove the mace which is on the outside of the nutmeg shell. Nutmeg looks kinda like a Pecan under the Mace only a bit darker so you literally have to crack the nut to get the nutmeg.


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 7, 2013)

They always give it to the blonde first.


----------



## steeley (Feb 7, 2013)

Drumjockey said:


> Wow Steeley the knife (or should I say, sword?) that guy has in the Madeira market is burly!



here is another angle of the fishmonger




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Feb 7, 2013)

Tsukiji cleaning knives 
Excellent photo ! from Ruben Vicente.



[/IMG]




[/IMG]

The sign says beauty contest most beautiful lady on left and most beautiful swim suite 
I like the expression of the lady on the far right . bitter perhaps


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 7, 2013)

I love the metal furrels on those. That tuna saw is sexy, in a dirty kinda way, lol


----------



## steeley (Feb 8, 2013)

Keeping with the fish theme.

Fishmonger 1870



[/IMG]

I am always looking for old menu art, this seems to fit here .



[/IMG]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow that dude's knife is big and burly. It almost looks like a gigantic Takeda.
Love the fish maiden too.


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 9, 2013)

The 1870 Fish Monger almost looks like he is cutting Carp.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 9, 2013)

Duckfat said:


> The 1870 Fish Monger almost looks like he is cutting Carp.


 
May be, weren't they originally native to Asia?


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 9, 2013)

Not sure but their a lot of fun with a Bow and Arrow!


----------



## steeley (Feb 9, 2013)

When I posted that picture of 1870 fishmonger i wondered how many of those fish species are extinct.


----------



## steeley (Feb 9, 2013)

The La Boquerie Market in Barcelona has been around since the 1200 A.D It is a must for any gourmet traveling in Spain.
What is of interest is the Knives the Fishmonger use .




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

I did find a catalog page of some ,but there wooden handle ones look better .



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Feb 9, 2013)

And for the bonus round.
What kind of knife and what is used for ?




[/IMG]


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 10, 2013)

Lobstah Cuttah. Rock Lobsters have a mighty thick shell.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok, I was going to post a photo of a fish monger in Madrid using the same knife but I can't seem to manage it today. Those knives run from huge to enormous! Brought one home but have never really found a good use for it here.


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 10, 2013)

those spanish knives from barcelona look suspiciously like the fish knives we have at a certain wet market i frequent. i would love to get one of them from that wet market, i have to ask the sellers there where they got them. they were carbon and hand made and hand forged. would love to show them here on the forum.


----------



## steeley (Feb 10, 2013)

No lobster cutter ,try again.

here is another fish knife 



[/IMG]

there about $40 at your restaurant supply in Spain


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 10, 2013)

I guess the Lobster/crab shell cutters I've seen do usually come with a table. 

http://www.foodservicewarehouse.com/vollrath/1851/p361505.aspx


----------



## steeley (Feb 10, 2013)

Boy that lobster splitter does look close.
It is a dried codfish knife .



[/IMG]
next time your in a Spanish bodega .


----------



## Noodle Soup (Feb 10, 2013)

The butchers in Madrid also used them for most of their meat cutting. Kind of funny seeing a guy cutting up poultry with a knife that large.


----------



## steeley (Feb 10, 2013)

Istanbul ,Turkey



[/IMG]

Think that knife been used much.



[/IMG]


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks like the main difference is the lobster cutters come with a table and the Cod cutters bolt to a table.
Gotta love the contrast in the photo. Dried Cod and M&M's.


----------



## steeley (Feb 10, 2013)

Are saying you have a codfish and M&M recipe Dave:hungry3:

I like the expresso machine.


----------



## steeley (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry Sorry I forgot.
I love L.A



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Feb 11, 2013)

Seyhmus Kebob or minced kebobs use a knife called a Zirh in Turkish to mince all the ingredients .




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

[video=youtube_share;uPGu3vzq0Yw]http://youtu.be/uPGu3vzq0Yw[/video]


----------



## Noodle Soup (Feb 11, 2013)

Now there is one I have never run across in my travels! That must be a 20-inch blade.


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 11, 2013)

I minced up a chunk of chix thigh for a bit of sausage yesterday like that, only with my little gyuto!


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 12, 2013)

and to think my mom is afraid of my 10 inch knives.


----------



## 77kath (Feb 12, 2013)

Here's how those giants are sharpened:


----------



## chinacats (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice pic 77kath!


----------



## steeley (Feb 12, 2013)

Now that's what I am talking about !
great picture 77kath and 
Welcome


----------



## steeley (Feb 12, 2013)

Butcher Les Halles 1927 .
What do you call that a rack of knives.




[/IMG]


----------



## chinacats (Feb 12, 2013)

Dig the attached steel (and lot's of blood).


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 12, 2013)

i want me one of those bags on that butcher.


----------



## steeley (Feb 13, 2013)

Those were made of wood and that one is big.
The only thing I have to compare it to is a chefs scabbard which i would love to have.



[/IMG]


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 13, 2013)

wow that looks awesome too steeley!

maybe some wood work people could do something for us that looks like that.....


----------



## steeley (Feb 13, 2013)

here are some leather with the wood scabbard.



[/IMG]

Some of the forum members here have leather butcher belts .


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 13, 2013)

butcher belts..... me want =D

thanks for the pictures!


----------



## rdpx (Feb 13, 2013)

I just found this thread, and thought you guys might be interested in the work of a Dutch photographer called Bert Teunissen.

Bert has been taking pictures of old interiors - which are more often than not kitchens - that have not succumbed to modernisation and were often built before electricity was common. They vary in relevance to the thread, and the images on his site are annoyingly small, but there are some fantastic ones that I am guessing a lot of you will love. You can navigate through the many countries he has covered - including Japan, though I think some of the best ones are to be found in Spain, where I think this one is from.

Enjoy!

DOMESTIC LANDSCAPES WEBSITE


----------



## chinacats (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice pic RDPX!


----------



## steeley (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for the link , I will be checking that out


----------



## steeley (Feb 13, 2013)

Between 1916 and 1924, Henry Ford, Thomas Edison, Harvey Firestone, and John Burroughs, embarked on a series of camping trips. They called themselves the Vagabonds and camped in style. Numerous support staff set up and took down camp, cooked, took photographs, and maintained the cars and equipment trucks. This photograph shows chefs Fisher and Herman cooking for the group in 1921.



[/IMG]


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 13, 2013)

Believe it or not Ford had an option for an exhaust manifold oven so you drive and cook at the same time!


----------



## steeley (Feb 13, 2013)

At its peak, Ford Motor Company's Willow Run Plant employed more than 42,000 people who produced one bomber every 63 minutes. The plant's five million square feet of roofed workspace incorporated everything needed to train and care for its workforce, including classrooms, a hospital, a commercial kitchen and a cafeteria.



[/IMG]

A special thanks for Duckfat, Dave for pointing me toward the Ford museum.


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 13, 2013)

IIR Willow run is where they made the B-24. We went to an air show there last summer. Got some great P-51 Mustang shots and a few bombers as well. That is a serious Bain Marie. Those pots look to be 20-40 quarts each. BTW if any one does come to Detroit to vist The Henry Ford drop me a PM. I often have extra passes. The old car festival in September is a lot of fun.


----------



## steeley (Feb 14, 2013)

Exhibit kitchen 1927



[/IMG]

The big news in the kitchen during the 1920s? Reliable, affordable electric refrigeration. As more homes had access to electric power, people replaced their messy wooden ice boxes with stylish, low maintenance, enameled porcelain electric refrigerators. In 1930, 10% of households had them -- by 1940, 56% did. General Electric's distinctive "Monitor Top" refrigerator was a big seller in the late 1920s and early 1930s.



[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Valentines Day to me!!!!!
Thanks steeley, that's the most action I've seen in a long time.
I might just have to install a "Monitor Top" on myself to cool down after that one!
Historical Hotties=AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## steeley (Feb 15, 2013)

I need some help on this one is he thinning the cleaver?



[/IMG]


And it's time again for "what is this knife used for" and yes it is for food.



[/IMG]


----------



## tkern (Feb 15, 2013)

trimming hedges


----------



## chinacats (Feb 16, 2013)

cutting cakes into layers?


----------



## steeley (Feb 16, 2013)

Raw food product .


----------



## tkern (Feb 16, 2013)

Uncooked raspberry bush.


----------



## steeley (Feb 16, 2013)

There was a girl in high school Wait What.
No NO wrong answer


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 16, 2013)

Haggis cutter.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Feb 16, 2013)

Isn't that a honey comb cutter?


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 16, 2013)

steeley said:


> There was a girl in high school Wait What.
> No NO wrong answer



cherry?


----------



## steeley (Feb 16, 2013)

Noodle Soup said:


> Isn't that a honey comb cutter?



Noodle soup was right a bee keeper knife .


----------



## steeley (Feb 16, 2013)

1921 Fowlers meat co.



[/IMG]

I have showed this before but this is a better image .
Henry Ford got the the idea for his production line from meat packing plants .



[/IMG]

and what is this knife for .



[/IMG]

It is designed for just one thing.


----------



## steeley (Feb 17, 2013)

Rail Road Station kitchen



[/IMG]

1927 train kitchen



[/IMG]

Passenger 



[/IMG]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 17, 2013)

Schwing!!!
I'm honestly scared that one day steeley is going to post a picture of my grandma looking hot in a bikini from long ago......
.....and I'll(unknowingly) post a rude comment about it!


----------



## steeley (Feb 17, 2013)

I thought that was your Grandma


----------



## chinacats (Feb 17, 2013)

Definitely a hot momma'! As to the blade in the previous post, does it involve some type of hanging carcass?


----------



## tkern (Feb 17, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> Schwing!!!
> I'm honestly scared that one day steeley is going to post a picture of my grandma looking hot in a bikini from long ago......
> .....and I'll(unknowingly) post a rude comment about it!



You should probably start researching sexy pictures of your grandmother now so you won't be shocked when they appear here.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 18, 2013)

tkern said:


> You should probably start researching sexy pictures of your grandmother now so you won't be shocked when they appear here.


Challenge accepted!


----------



## steeley (Feb 18, 2013)

No hanging carcass ChinaCats


----------



## steeley (Feb 18, 2013)

But due to the 24 hour rule. it is a Borek knife .
Börek is a general Turkish term for filled pastries.

The filling is often white sheep's milk cheese and a chopped vegetable such as parsley or spinach.

Often the dough is paper-thin yufka (phyllo) layered, rolled or folded around the ingredients, then baked, steamed or fried.
it is also can be used tor Lokum or Turkish Delight .




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

You go to your Borek shop and order a little this and that by the LB.
and he cuts it with this knife.



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh and Chris here is a picture of your Grandpa can't leave him out.



[/IMG]


----------



## daveb (Feb 18, 2013)

Chris is related to Steve McQueen?


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 18, 2013)

With Grandma and the bike I'd say Grandad rocks!


----------



## Mike L. (Feb 18, 2013)

Actually, both of Chris' grandmas were hotties in their time. But there were no bikinis back then.
Chris's grandpa on his mother's side is still around, but I don't think he rode a moto.
Chris's other grandpa (my pop) did ride one once or twice, but there are no pics.


----------



## SlapChop (Feb 18, 2013)

What I would give to put that bike in my garage!


----------



## steeley (Feb 18, 2013)

Just to remind that your Great grand parents were cooler than you think.



[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

and a little knife 



[/IMG]


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 18, 2013)

Love looking at these pics Steely. 

How about some old school military field kitchens tomorrow? (Only if request are taken of course) I would post my own, but currently surfing from the phone for the next few weeks.


----------



## steeley (Feb 19, 2013)

I had jury duty today so not a lot of time to look at field kitchens 
but i do have army cooks WW1.

Army cooks training .



[/IMG]

Fort Meade 1917



[/IMG]

Coal stove 



[/IMG]

little pinup



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Feb 20, 2013)

Indian trade knife 1870 Montana 



[/IMG]




[/IMG]

here is something very different.



[/IMG]


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 21, 2013)

Dig the Monarch block the WW1 cooks are using. Both Michigan Maple Block and Boos are still making those nearly 100 years later. 
I want one!


----------



## steeley (Feb 21, 2013)

Street Sharpening .



[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Turkey 
I like his knife caddy .



[/IMG]

1933



[/IMG]


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 21, 2013)

One of these girls is not like the other.

Apparently, Miss Missouri didn't get the memo that day.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 21, 2013)

DeepCSweede said:


> One of these girls is not like the other.
> 
> Apparently, Miss Missouri didn't get the memo that day.


She's my fave too!


----------



## steeley (Feb 21, 2013)

I voted for miss Kentucky


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 21, 2013)

Any gal that wears a sign that says I-da-ho is the one for me.


----------



## steeley (Feb 22, 2013)

USS Maine, a second-class battleship built between 1888 and 1895, was sent to Havana in January 1898 to protect American interests during the long-standing revolt of the Cubans against the Spanish government. In the evening of 15 February 1898, Maine sank when her forward gunpowder magazines exploded. Nearly three-quarters of the battleship's crew died as a result of the explosion. This was one of the catalyst for the Spanish - American war.

USS. Maine 1896 deck cooks



[/IMG]

A little drawing of China street sharpener



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Feb 23, 2013)

china



[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Grace-Moore-from-her-Ziegfeld-Days-ca.mid-1920s


----------



## chinacats (Feb 23, 2013)

Pretty racy for the mid 20's...love it!


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 24, 2013)

here is the other side


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 24, 2013)

this is one of my favorite knives. Steeley I think you can appreciated this. It is a kitchen knife of sorts. A polar jade ulu by master master jade carver Debra Wilson out of Canada. I would by this in a heart beat if I had $2000 to spare.lol


----------



## steeley (Feb 25, 2013)

That lady has talent Thanks Son!


----------



## steeley (Feb 25, 2013)

103 years ago in a New York kitchen.



[/IMG]


----------



## ecchef (Feb 25, 2013)

I worked there. Not much has changed.


----------



## steeley (Feb 25, 2013)

A cooking class not sure who is teaching who 
1917



[/IMG]

That's right kid's 



[/IMG]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 25, 2013)

So, in the cooking class pic-
is the nurse there in case one of these guys severs a limb?
That pic is totally worthy of a caption contest.
Love the Vitamin Donuts too. 
Honestly, my kids already get enough "Pep and Vigor" from the regular kind of donuts!


----------



## steeley (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks like there making bacon for the donuts.


----------



## steeley (Feb 26, 2013)

General kitchen




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

ziegfeld girl



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Feb 27, 2013)

The Comacchio Valleys are a paradise of water, made up of canals which are the destination of keen birdwatchers. But at the beginning of the twentieth century, this territory of lagoons and marshes was a hostile place where malaria reigned sovereign and men survived only due to their fishing and eel conservation and processing abilities. The eels became the symbol of Comacchio, and in the Delta Park, fishing is still carried out with the traditional lavoriero method, a sort of large arrow point on the surface of the water which blocks the exit mouths of the valleys. A couple of years ago, the ancient Manifattura dei Marinati was reopened, where the eels are cooked in the huge fireplaces, just like they were over a century ago.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

During the spring they cook fresh eel's but for the rest of the year it is all pickled as shown by Sophia



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Feb 27, 2013)

Of course Eel's are eaten all over .



[/IMG]




[/IMG]

And a really good EEL cutting action with unigisaki hocho
[video=youtube_share;R55daiwyma4]http://youtu.be/R55daiwyma4[/video]


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Anyone know what knife that is in the video?


----------



## steeley (Feb 27, 2013)

The photo of the day post will end this month.
I would rather build up my data base then share when i have quality stuff 
Then have these turn in to a cat playing a keyboard .



Not that there anything wrong with that:eyebrow:


----------



## steeley (Feb 27, 2013)

Unagisaki Hocho

I am sure Jon could help you with one at http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks Steeley. Now I'm on a mission, lol


----------



## Beohbe (Feb 27, 2013)

steeley said:


> The photo of the day post will end this month.
> I would rather build up my data base then share when i have quality stuff
> Then have these turn in to a cat playing a keyboard .
> 
> ...








Cat playing a cutting board.
:razz:


----------



## steeley (Feb 27, 2013)

I worked with that guy.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 27, 2013)

steeley said:


> The photo of the day post will end this month.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Really, what Chris said!! We all look forward to this, please don't end it


----------



## chinacats (Feb 27, 2013)

steeley said:


> The photo of the day post will end this month.
> I would rather build up my data base then share when i have quality stuff
> Then have these turn in to a cat playing a keyboard .
> 
> Not that there anything wrong with that:eyebrow:



Steeley, you always have quality stuff! 
Cheers


----------



## Duckfat (Feb 28, 2013)

steeley said:


> The photo of the day post will end this month.




:no:
Sorry to see this thread end Steeley.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 28, 2013)

Maybe go to pic of the week....Plus the obligatory hottie for Chris


----------



## steeley (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you for kind words .
I just need to build up the base of data and image's 
instead of posting every day .
I hate to repeat things unless someone ask ,like to keep it fresh.
I will go back to the roots of Historical finds and the post from some items and catalog pages that were lost.
it just won't be everyday .

Cheers 
Steeley

Now on with the post .

In honor of the Pontiff stepping down the Vatican kitchen 1570.



[/IMG]

james bread 1968



[/IMG]

One of images that keeps me looking for more .



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Feb 28, 2013)

For Chris .
a little cheeky.



[/IMG]

1920 Ziegfeld girl.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 28, 2013)

Way to go out with class steeley!
I'm going to try and keep this thread alive as much as possible. It won't be photo of the day, maybe of the week, or whenever I can get around to it.
I'll miss it steeley.
This has been a bright spot for me every day. Something that cheers me up, no matter what.
It's time for other KKF'ers to step up and keep this going!
Hot chix, knives and history.......
........it doesn't get any better.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 1, 2013)

hey! I try my best!


----------



## labor of love (Mar 7, 2013)

i just stumbled on to this thread a couple weeks ago. i wish i couldve found it sooner. really great stuff. im gonna miss it.


----------



## jayhay (Mar 9, 2013)

steeley said:


> The photo of the day post will end this month.
> I would rather build up my data base then share when i have quality stuff
> Then have these turn in to a cat playing a keyboard .
> 
> Not that there anything wrong with that:eyebrow:



NOOO!!! Say it ain't so!

Thanks so much for all your work on this thread, steeley! I enjoyed it so much, you really have some wonderful photos and tell a great story. 

Man, I'm sad to see this end. Thanks again, YOU ARE AWESOME!


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 19, 2013)

well here are some butchershop pics


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 19, 2013)

awesome, thanks Son! I've been needing this!
Where the hell is steeley?
I know he isn't doing pic of the day anymore, but he's been M.I.A.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 19, 2013)

thanks sachem! sausage queen!!!


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 20, 2013)

here is a geisha


----------



## chinacats (Mar 20, 2013)

Gotta' love a geisha with a knife! Thank you Son for keeping this thread alive!


----------



## Sambal (Mar 25, 2013)

I just 'discovered' this thread. Went through all 30 pages in one sitting. Wow Steeley! Standing ovation from me in appreciation! I can understand your pulling back to research and to keep the quality up but I have to say I can't wait to see more from you and from others as well. What a great idea! Thanks all!


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 26, 2013)

Original vintage ads for carving sets and game shears from a 1930's wholesale catalog produced for the Union Hardware & Metal Company, 411 E. First Street, Los Angeles, California (phone MU tual 0311).


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh and the pickle girls


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 26, 2013)

oh and miss Idaho potato 1935


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 26, 2013)

Hot potato!


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 26, 2013)

I liked the peeler that used double edge Gillette razor blades!


----------



## sachem allison (May 7, 2013)

Over 2 months, starting to get worried. where the hell is Steeley? Anybody know? Where is TK for that matter? You guys alright?


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 7, 2013)

steeley is M.I.A.
I pm'ed him a while ago, but no answer.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 8, 2013)

TK posted not too long ago, but I don't know about Steeley.

Hope all is well, and that he knows his contributions have been missed!


----------



## sachem allison (May 8, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> steeley is M.I.A.
> I pm'ed him a while ago, but no answer.



pm'ed several times no reply.based on passed imaginary experience I suspect he is in the CIA as an international spy.


----------



## sachem allison (May 8, 2013)

unofficially of course.


----------



## chinacats (May 14, 2013)

Hope he wasn't travelling to Russia...miss your posts Steeley!


----------

